# NGD: Skervesen Raptor 7 (56k = Lots of time for you to guess the color)



## bulb (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey guys, 
This just arrived, so I haven't really had a ton of time with it just yet, so I will update with my thoughts, but so far I am digging it it. 

Given that this guitar does take a lot of cues from Blackmachine, I was curious to see how similar it might be. Interestingly enough, it feels very different not only from my Blackmachines but also from all of my other guitars. Even feels different from my BlacKat which they partially "ghost" built. I think that's kinda cool, very unique. 

Tonally, what I have gathered thus far is it has a lot of mid punch and attack, tighter in the low mids than some of my other 7s, but the low strings have this sort of lower timbre, reminds me of the tone you get from an extended scale even though it's 25.5. (I actually measured because I had to be sure!). I have to say I am pleasantly surprised to see how different my Juggernaut set sounds in different guitars, and this guitar is a prime example of that. More on that when I have some time to really check all the tones out!

Anyways, here are pics:


































And here are specs:
Specs are:
Raptor Body
25.5 Inch Scale
Rosewood/Ebony Neck 
Ziricote/Quilted Maple Split Fretboard
Quilted Maple Top with Blue Stain 
Black Limba Body
Ivoroid Binding
Luminlay Side Dots
Bare Knuckle Pickups Juggernaut Set with Tyger Covers
Hipshot Locking Tuners
Hipshot Bridge 
Skervesen "World Domination" Switching system.


----------



## MaxBenches (Mar 13, 2014)

Holy .... that's smexy! Seriously jelly, as that guitar oozes of pure sex. HNGD man!


----------



## Adventrooster (Mar 13, 2014)

Beautiful dude!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats man! That thing is amazing! I love the jugg inlay!!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow, that's a gorgeous guitar, Misha! 
I've always wanted to try and play a Skervesen... And a Blackat... And a Blackmachine...  

Your guitars always look stunning! And blue is my favorite color so basically your whole lot o' guitars is like pr0n for me.

HNGD!


----------



## khoirus (Mar 13, 2014)

more thought on this guitar in the future please! was planning to buy this!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Mar 13, 2014)

Simple yet beautiful, I dig it! Any particular reason you went against one of their blueburst choices and went solid blue? Skervesen has some pretty crazy ones like "blue agate"


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Mar 13, 2014)

That black limba body, the pic of the back drops my jaws!!
I love black limba. Astonishing guitar dude. Skervesen truly delivers


----------



## TraE (Mar 13, 2014)

That thing is crazy! The top is amazing and the woods used for the body and neck look so tasty. I also like the contour of the lip on the bottom left portion on the body as well.. super clean.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 13, 2014)

<3


----------



## Flare (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome as pretty much every Skervy!


----------



## chris9 (Mar 13, 2014)

that is beautiful wow


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks amazing, HNGD!


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 13, 2014)

Blue ? How unanticipated. 

I do have reservations about a split board like this, though. There is a possibility the two woods don't exactly age the same and some pressure/warping//holes could happen in the future.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## isispelican (Mar 13, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 13, 2014)

Those pickups set that guitar off! Everything about this looks great


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## decoy205 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sick 3d top! Thing is beautiful!


----------



## Kleshas (Mar 13, 2014)

I know what me and a box of tissues are doing later tonight when I get home. Congrats man!


----------



## DeathChord (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome looking! How is the string gauge aligned to the tension and whats your tuning with this one?
"reminds me of the tone you get from an extended scale even though it's 25.5" that's pretty impressive considering the scale length.


----------



## Stijnson (Mar 13, 2014)

Gorgeous looking guitar Misha, happy NGD!


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 13, 2014)

Not to say that your guitars aren't really nice, but they are all too similar. It's like you are trying to get all of these companies to build the same guitar with their own spin.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 13, 2014)

Surprised you didn't go with a Hannes


----------



## Erockomania (Mar 13, 2014)

That quilt is ri-gawdamn-diculous!


----------



## bulb (Mar 13, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> Not to say that your guitars aren't really nice, but they are all too similar. It's like you are trying to get all of these companies to build the same guitar with their own spin.



Haha, I guess I just know what I like and I go for that. With that said, as much as they might look similar they do actually sound and feel different, so maybe that's why I haven't felt the need to really stray from the things I like, since it ends up a bit different anyways!


----------



## bulb (Mar 13, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Surprised you didn't go with a Hannes



Hannes bridges are great, but I have kinda been really getting along with Hipshots lately, have them on a lot of my touring axes and they are super easy to adjust and very reliable on the road.


----------



## Guitarrags (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Misha,

How's the weight on that thing compared to your Blackat?

Thanks!


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 14, 2014)

Whoa, it's gorgeous! Why does it have split fretboard? Just for the look, or any other reasons?


----------



## Erockomania (Mar 14, 2014)

Nlelith said:


> Whoa, it's gorgeous! Why does it have split fretboard? Just for the look, or any other reasons?



aesthetics.


----------



## Coreysaur (Mar 14, 2014)

That top is simply gorgeous. You, sir, have a thing for blue guitars.


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 14, 2014)

Very cool inlay 

Man there are a lot of people building killer guitars at this point in time  I can certainly see [and respect] the fact your happy to play them all and have something positive to say [though I am sure you would mention any real problems] about each guitar and builder. 

Best to you and the band, come back to Seattle soon...


----------



## ShreddyESP (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't tell if it's the guitar that looks amazing or the extremely talented photography making it look that way, haha. I just saw Skervesen put up pictures of the same guitar and it looked so...not as awesome!


----------



## dimitrio (Mar 14, 2014)

Indeed looks gorgeous. Of course professional photographs, but still all Skervs look cool from any angle


----------



## nikolix (Mar 14, 2014)

Misha why u do dis>?
Awesome man! Kicks totaly ass.
I noticve the most of your guitars are in the tone of blue. Or in a burst with white.
I find it really nice on a guitar.

Do you consider shifting in some other combinations?


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Mar 14, 2014)

When did you order this, Misha? 

Looks brilliant anyway. Love that quilt!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 14, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about the split board, but the guitar sure is gorgeous overall. The inlay is damn cool, and the contours/overall body shape is just plain cool. One thing I absolutely love about these luthiers is that their quilts/figuring are always really nice. It's always a joy to see your guitars, similar or not.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh look! Misha posted an NGD ... aaaand it's blue


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 14, 2014)

that quilt is beautiful.


----------



## illimmigrant (Mar 14, 2014)

I was actually going to say, that aside from the stain, the specs are pretty unique compared to all your other customs. I actually see it as a very different guitar!

You should do a quick shot of all your blue guitars together!! Will the fit in the frame?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 14, 2014)

Another blue one? I'm starting to suspect that Mr. Blue was you all along:


----------



## Pandaonslaught (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey bulb, can you explain the switching system? I have 2 skervs now with a volume, 3 way and coil tap. what does the other 3 way do?


----------



## bulb (Mar 14, 2014)

ShreddyESP said:


> I can't tell if it's the guitar that looks amazing or the extremely talented photography making it look that way, haha. I just saw Skervesen put up pictures of the same guitar and it looked so...not as awesome!



I don't know if it's the lighting or if they messed with the colors, but the pics they posted up look like it's a different but similar guitar. It's not that dark. When I am editing my pictures I always have my guitar there to double check that the colors are accurate, so my pics are more realistic to what it looks like in front of you.


----------



## ramses (Mar 14, 2014)

bulb said:


> I don't know if it's the lighting or if they messed with the colors, but the pics they posted up look like it's a different but similar guitar. It's not that dark. When I am editing my pictures I always have my guitar there to double check that the colors are accurate, so my pics are more realistic to what it looks like in front of you.



I believe the issue is that they take the picture on automatic settings, having a white background; so whatever is in front, is going to be slightly under-exposed.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 14, 2014)

om nom nom nom nom nom
That looks delicious.


----------



## fc3603 (Mar 14, 2014)

DAT TOP


----------



## Convictional (Mar 14, 2014)

Got gas for a skervy now. #thanksmisha


----------



## GXPO (Mar 14, 2014)

So you and Skerv are friends again now?  I have to ask. I know one of your ask FM posts got their attention and sparked a bit of a debate, so what's the story? No drama hunting, just curious. 

Awesome axe though. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Mar 14, 2014)

Did you get the "chord master" neck profile? How do you like the profile?


----------



## philkilla (Mar 14, 2014)

That's just gorgeous misha.

Now for the love of god post a clip


----------



## Shawn (Mar 14, 2014)

I love it. The color is amazing, the finish, the style of the guitar and that fretboard and inlay. Everything looks amazing on this guitar. Congrats!


----------



## PBGas (Mar 14, 2014)

That looks almost too beautiful to play! Many congrats!


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 14, 2014)

Post a Demo!!! Demo demo demo demo


----------



## bulb (Mar 14, 2014)

GXPO said:


> So you and Skerv are friends again now?  I have to ask. I know one of your ask FM posts got their attention and sparked a bit of a debate, so what's the story? No drama hunting, just curious.
> 
> Awesome axe though. Looks fantastic!



You must be confusing me with someone else, I haven't spoken against them as this is literally the first one I have played. I have said their guitars look nice in the past if anything


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't understand the motivation behind some of this stupid guitar drama in the forums/FB. Small luthiers aren't competing against each other for the most part, however players get all bent out of shape about certain companies and brands. If you like the guitar love it and move on, if you dislike or hate it, do the same. All this wasted energy and ridiculous threads to bash companies and luthiers is just childish and getting old lol


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jesus man.

Nice freakin guitar


----------



## bulb (Mar 15, 2014)

arielmarx1014 said:


> I don't understand the motivation behind some of this stupid guitar drama in the forums/FB. Small luthiers aren't competing against each other for the most part, however players get all bent out of shape about certain companies and brands. If you like the guitar love it and move on, if you dislike or hate it, do the same. All this wasted energy and ridiculous threads to bash companies and luthiers is just childish and getting old lol



I think the only thing worse than that, is when people try to claim that certain people have said things that they haven't in the hopes of starting drama out of thin air...


----------



## HexaneLake (Mar 15, 2014)

Someone broke out the good-wood. dat top!


----------



## Rastamoneq (Mar 15, 2014)

Such a funny thing, the guitar (excluding the inlay and shape) was totally my vision, but I couldn't afford it  I'm gonna order my hottie in June, but looks like I'll have to change the look of my lizard, just to diversify their products a littlebit (and not to be a copycat ). HNGD! Have fun! What's her name by the way?


----------



## ItWillDo (Mar 15, 2014)

I guess even Misha agrees that the standard Juggernaught-covers are absolutely pleb as .....


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 15, 2014)

bulb said:


> I think the only thing worse than that, is when people try to claim that certain people have said things that they haven't in the hopes of starting drama out of thin air...



Agreed, I think that is the intention and it is sad that people have nothing better to do with their time than to stir up BS. Spend your time playing, enjoying the art. What's the point unless it is honest constructive criticism (which 90% isn't)


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 15, 2014)

ItWillDo said:


> I guess even Misha agrees that the standard Juggernaught-covers are absolutely pleb as .....



You do realize he has that etched on the covers of multiple guitars, AND the fretboard of this guitar right? Why would he think his own logo is dumb?


----------



## ItWillDo (Mar 15, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> You do realize he has that etched on the covers of multiple guitars, AND the fretboard of this guitar right? Why would he think his own logo is dumb?



There's nothing wrong with the logo at all. It looks fine on a fretboard as well, but there's just something really comical about it when it's put on the pick-ups. Maybe it's just overkill or maybe it's just me, but I find it to take away the grace of the guitars once it's applied on the covers.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 15, 2014)

ItWillDo said:


> There's nothing wrong with the logo at all. It looks fine on a fretboard as well, but there's just something really comical about it when it's put on the pick-ups. Maybe it's just overkill or maybe it's just me, but I find it to take away the grace of the guitars once it's applied on the covers.



Not entirely, considering it's his logo. Having custom designs on things is great. When it starts getting tacky and weird looking to me is when somebody who isn't the original has the design/logo. (ie: Anyone who isn't Misha who has it.) It's why I like subtle signature guitars/gear. Something with a huge logo on it screams out tacky and "wannabe," imo.


----------



## fc3603 (Mar 15, 2014)

It's funny when some people wrote a whole page on BS about Skervesen, even though he has never owned one before.


----------



## dante511039594 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am curious in the price....


----------



## Erockomania (Mar 16, 2014)

http://skervesen.eu/Skervesen-Guitars-Order-Form-Warranty.rar


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 16, 2014)

Badass! Skervesens look like some really solidly built guitars, glad yours came out nicely.

Also equally jelly of your growing collection of true blues.


----------



## bulb (Mar 16, 2014)

ItWillDo said:


> There's nothing wrong with the logo at all. It looks fine on a fretboard as well, but there's just something really comical about it when it's put on the pick-ups. Maybe it's just overkill or maybe it's just me, but I find it to take away the grace of the guitars once it's applied on the covers.



I love the logo on the pickups, I honestly just forgot to specify what cover option I wanted and they chose Tyger with no logo.
The good thing is that if you aren't into the logo you don't have to get it, but I personally think it looks awesome!


----------



## ost_rs (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful dude


----------



## SeanW (Apr 3, 2014)

Congrats that looks stunning! Are you able to give us a rough review, would be interested to hear your opinions on the sound and playability?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 5, 2014)

Are these guitars serialised?


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats Man!


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Apr 5, 2014)

Any further updates on your impression of the guitar?


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 5, 2014)

Everything about that guitar is amazing.


----------



## Svava (Apr 5, 2014)

That guitar makes you worth more as a human being than I am.

This is just the way of things...


----------



## khoirus (May 10, 2014)

will you update your thoughts on this guitar in the future? or maybe even put a video demo? that'd be aweeesomee!!


----------



## gizmi7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Necrobump - Misha, are you going to put some sound samples of this beautiful guitar?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 8, 2014)

bulb said:


> I love the logo on the pickups, I honestly just forgot to specify what cover option I wanted and they chose Tyger with no logo.
> The good thing is that if you aren't into the logo you don't have to get it, but I personally think it looks awesome!



Good choice on their part. I think the logo looks badass on the pickup covers too, but with one already on the fretboard it'd probably look like some promotional item if you had any more on there.


----------



## SeventhSlinger (Sep 10, 2014)

Sick! HNGD!


----------



## megadave2002 (Sep 10, 2014)

That thing is gorgeous, congratulations! It looks so expensive that I can't afford to look at the pictures for too long.


----------



## Xykhron (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm curious about the split fretboard and how does it affect to chords with fingers position on both materials: ebony and maple. Has it compensated sound on that kind of chords?
Also, how about the wood joint of those woods?. Do you feel it on your fingers when playing?


----------



## Benjyy (Sep 12, 2014)

Just about the nicest Skervy I've ever seen.


----------

